#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит

## Dondhup

"Ретри́т, также Ритри́т (англ. retreat [ri'triːt] — «уединение», «удаление от общества», рус. лит. «затвор») — английское слово, вошедшее в русский язык как международное обозначение времяпрепровождения, посвящённого духовной практике."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...80%D0%B8%D1%82

Это слово стали использовать в России как обозначение не только затвора. но и например передачи Учения, что не одно и то же.
На мой взгляд это несколько некорректно.

----------

Sergio (07.07.2011), Велеслав (05.07.2011), Дондог (04.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Да и вообще непонятно, зачем это слово использовать. И так уже англицизмов хватает. Типа "даст дхамматок".

Есть нормальное слово "затвор". Есть - "учение". Есть "проповедь" и "благословение"

----------

Ersh (09.07.2011), Велеслав (05.07.2011), Джигме (07.07.2011), Дондог (05.07.2011), Дордже (05.07.2011), Же Ка (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Полагаю, что не использовать его уже нельзя. Поскольку, например, сами ламы его говорят по-английски, и в Европе и Америке все его употребляют, потому что не во всех языках есть адекватный термин. 

Полагаю, что важно само понятие, как его не обзови. А еще важнее наша кармическая возможность испытывать это на практике. Если конкретно нам это полезно на данный момент. Желательно, с мудрым Учителем. Или на основе его устных наставлений. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Полагаю, что не использовать его уже нельзя.


я вот не использую и совершенно нормально.



> Полагаю, что важно само понятие, как его не обзови. А еще важнее наша кармическая возможность испытывать это на практике. Если конкретно нам это полезно на данный момент. Желательно, с мудрым Учителем. Или на основе его устных наставлений.


Это уже немного из другой области.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Совершенно не приемлю слово "затвор". Когда начинал изучать буддизм, то в некоторых книгах встречалось ритрит, в некоторых затвор. Что такое ритрит я тогда не знал, но быстро нашел. Затвор же у меня всегда ассоциировался с тем, что человек должен обязательно сидеть в каком-то закрытом помещении (это вобщем-то слово "затвор" буквально и означает), а слово ретрит (как и соответсвующее действие) этого совершенно не предпологает. Например в жизнеописании Миларепы было "встретить смерть в затворе - это то, о чем мечтает йогин". Я это представлял, что Миларепа хотел бы, чтобы его замуровали в пещере и там умереть. Правильнее, имхо было бы тут перевести "в уединении", "в ритрите", и пр.

----------


## Топпер

> . Затвор же у меня всегда ассоциировался с тем, что человек должен обязательно сидеть в каком-то закрытом помещении (это вобщем-то слово "затвор" буквально и означает), а слово ретрит (как и соответсвующее действие) этого совершенно не предпологает. Например в жизнеописании Миларепы было "встретить смерть в затворе - это то, о чем мечтает йогин". Я это представлял, что Миларепа хотел бы, чтобы его замуровали в пещере и там умереть. Правильнее, имхо было бы тут перевести "в уединении", "в ритрите", и пр.


Затвор и означает "затворение от мира" т.е. уединение.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011), Же Ка (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Затвор и означает "затворение от мира" т.е. уединение.


И что же при этом затворяется? Может, тогда лучше "запор" ("запирание от мира")?

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, мы с Павлом (Кхантибало) ещё пару лет назад во время совместного перевода сошлись на компромиссе переводить ретрит как "курс интенсивной практики или курс интенсивной медитации".

А так вообще вполне можно использовать и ретрит - во-первых, все представляют себе что это такое, потому что это некий совершенно новый феномен в религиозной жизни людей. Вот как Дост. Тханиссаро об этом пишет:

Это одна из причин почему традиционно (в буддизме) не было такой вещи как "ретрит". И в монастырях у вас было время на медитацию, но также были и иные обязанности. Нужно было выполнять работы. Нужно было общаться с другими людьми в монастыре, по крайней мере до какой-то степени. И в процессе этого общения вы многое узнавали о Дхамме: Дхамме щедрости, Дхамме нравственности, Дхамме терпения, равностности, доброты - все эти добродетельные качества - важнейшая часть тренировки ума. 

Идея создания медитационных ретритов в целом появилась в конце 19 и начале 20 века, в то же самое время, когда был изобретён конвеер. Работа разделялась на крохотные операции, которые нужно постоянно повторять. Такой подход к физической работе был действенным и эффективным, и он же стал моделью для многочисленных медитационных ретритов, а также для тех методов, которым обучали на этих ретритах. Вы берёте один метод и просто применяете его снова, снова и снова. Но в подобном подходе многое упускается. Это похоже на то, как если бы вы тренировали только одну мышцу в вашем теле, так что она стала бы непропорционально выделяться по сравнению с иными его частями. А такое положение вещей здоровым быть не может.

----------

Vladiimir (06.07.2011), Аминадав (05.07.2011), Велеслав (07.07.2011), Вова Л. (05.07.2011), Дондог (05.07.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (08.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Затворник, затворница, отшельник, скитник, пустынник; затворившийся в келье монах. Жить затворником или в затворниках, одиноко, избегая общества.


_Затвор_ вызывает ненужные ассоциации с запорами и т.п.
А retreat, это ещё и отступление под давлением противника.
_Уединение_ звучит несколько лучше и понятнее.

----------

Же Ка (05.07.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Затвор" - это у автомата. Ну а "запор" - это понятно у кого.  :Smilie: 

А практикующий в Ваджраяне обычно "находится в ретрите" (это, кстати, отнюдь не подразумевает, что его замуровали наглухо и он там сидит в сугубо неподвижной позе со слегка отупевшим "просветленным" взором). Более того, ретрит может быть коллективным, который подразумевает архиважное коммуникирование с другими практиками Сангхи на уровнях тела, речи и ума... Какое уж тут "уединение от мира".

 :Smilie:  Просто некоторая часть "российских буддистов"  :Smilie:  привыкло оперировать привычными им с рождения "христианскими" терминами, но натягивать их на буддийские реалии - проблематично.

----------

Joy (05.07.2011), Вова Л. (05.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А практикующий в Ваджраяне обычно "находится в ретрите" (это, кстати, отнюдь не подразумевает, что его замуровали наглухо и он там сидит в сугубо неподвижной позе со слегка отупевшим "просветленным" взором). Более того, ретрит может быть коллективным, который подразумевает архиважное коммуникирование с другими практиками Сангхи на уровнях тела, речи и ума... Какое уж тут "уединение от мира".


Лучше всё-таки выбрать такое слово, чтобы было ясно, чем занимаются те, кто находятся "в ретрите".
Может, там у них _радения_ происходят.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я вот не использую и совершенно нормально.


А вот мне приходится использовать а большинстве случаев, поскольку нахожусь не в России. И в моих условиях это тоже совершенно номально. :Smilie:  Более того, это просто необходимо. А так, какая разница, как назвать, если это одно и то же действие?

Может, и не стоит вводить новшества, а просто пользоваться тем, что уже есть? Уже много лет пользуемся. Кому - затвор, кому, - ретрит, кому что ближе. От названия оетрит( пардон, затвор), лучше не станет :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ho Shim

Приквел "2 годами ранее или Как правильно писать слово "ретрит"?  :Wink:

----------

Raudex (06.07.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Лучше всё-таки выбрать такое слово, чтобы было ясно, чем занимаются те, кто находятся "в ретрите".
> Может, там у них радения происходят.


Я не знаком с таким термином. Очевидно, это чисто из чаньского лексикона. Либо (см. выше) - из христианской терминологии у некоторых отечественных буддистов.

*Добавил чуть попозже:*




> Вы берёте один метод и просто применяете его снова, снова и снова. Но в подобном подходе многое упускается. Это похоже на то, как если бы вы тренировали только одну мышцу в вашем теле, так что она стала бы непропорционально выделяться по сравнению с иными его частями. А такое положение вещей здоровым быть не может.


А я вот бы так категорично "за всю Одессу" не стал бы говорить. Если исключительно в одной школе так сложилось, это отнюдь не повод проецировать недостатки применения такого метода на все остальные школы. Как и писал выше, любая практика Ваджраяны подразумевает работу на уровне трех составляющих: тела, речи и ума. Кроме того, любая тантрическая практика включает в себя целый неразделимый комплекс:

1) предварительные практики (тут и простирания, и очистительные практики, и подношение мандалы, и стослоговая и многое другое);
2) принятие Прибежища;
3) развитие Бодхичитты (относительной и абсолютной);
4) стадию развития;
5) коренную мантру практикуемого Идама;
6) стадию завершения;
7) посвящение заслуг на благо всех живых существ.
8) ... (другие компоненты).

Такой подход к буддийской практике, который, повторюсь, является единым при любых практиках Ваджраяны, попросту НЕ может быть "нездоровым" или что-то "упускать".

----------

Же Ка (05.07.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Топикстартер, как мне кажется, радел не за предпочтение слова затвор слову ретрит или наоборот, а за то, чтобы перестать смешивать практику в уединении (རི་ཁྲོད་), как её не назови, с обычной передачей учения.

----------

Ersh (09.07.2011), Joy (05.07.2011), Vladiimir (06.07.2011), Денис Евгеньев (05.07.2011), Дондог (05.07.2011), Оскольд (05.07.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Воистину! Поддерживаю последнее высказывание всеми своими четырьмя руками!  :Smilie: 

Хотя, когда Учителя Ваджраяны даруют свои Учения, то, как правило, они дают в их ходе лунги (тантрическое уполномачивание - передачу практики), ванги (непосредственно сами посвящения) и трилунги (комментарии к ним). 

То есть процесс этот сложный, и в ходе совместной тантрической практики, выполняемой Учителем и учениками (опять же - на уровне "Трех ваджр" - тела, речи и ума) и осуществляется такой вот "коллективный ретрит".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Топикстартер, как мне кажется, радел не за предпочтение слова затвор слову ретрит или наоборот, а за то, чтобы перестать смешивать практику в уединении (རི་ཁྲོད་), как её не назови, с обычной передачей учения.


Можно уединиться и с теми, кто передает учение, и получить передачу прямо на ретрите, насколько я понимаю. 
Но обычно ретриты по переданным практикам проводятся уже после получения передачи и имеет целью соместной или уединенной практики переданного.

Есть также понятие - одиночный ретрит. В Википедии есть вполне адекватное объяснение.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Топикстартер, как мне кажется, радел не за предпочтение слова затвор слову ретрит или наоборот, а за то, чтобы перестать смешивать практику в уединении (རི་ཁྲོད་), как её не назови, с обычной передачей учения.


В прошлый раз тоже с написания началось) По моему, в Википедии очень хорошее определение - _"международное обозначение времяпрепровождения, посвящённого духовной практике"_ Это более общее определение, чем затвор.  То есть, затвор, это конечно ретрит, но не каждый ретрит это затвор. Может быть медитационный ретрит или рабочий ретрит, или ретрит посвященный изучению какого-то текста. Главное, что люди отошли от порядка своей обычной жизни и посвятили время какому-то виду практики, предусмотренной (внимание) *их духовной традицией*. Я слышал даже такое - "ретрит на базарной площади", когда монах практикует на рынке, созерцая непостоянство и всю эту мирскую суету))

----------

Joy (05.07.2011), Zom (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Zom

Может я и ошибаюсь, но, видимо, в последнее время в слово "ретрит" стали вкладывать больше разных значений, нежели то было раньше.

----------

Дондог (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А как это слово понимали_ раньше_?
И когда оно вошло в моду?

----------


## Zom

Раньше видимо понимали именно как затворничество. Когда оно вошло в моду трудно сказать. Опять-таки, когда оно вошло в моду в какой редакции - расширенной или более старой? ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Топикстартер, как мне кажется, радел не за предпочтение слова затвор слову ретрит или наоборот, а за то, чтобы перестать смешивать практику в уединении (རི་ཁྲོད་), как её не назови, с обычной передачей учения.


Вообще-то чаще используется другое слово - dben pa, а не ri khrod. Первое как раз и обозначает уединение (даи используется чаще в речи). А второе скорее относится к затворничеству в горах.

----------

Вова Л. (05.07.2011), Дондог (05.07.2011), Же Ка (05.07.2011), Оскольд (05.07.2011), Сергей Хос (05.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще-то чаще используется другое слово - dben pa, а не ri khrod.


А! Встречалось такое слово, точно! Спасибо!

----------


## Сергей Хос

Хорошая будет рубрика в форуме:  "Расписание затворов".
 :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Хорошая будет рубрика в форуме:  "Расписание затворов".


 действительно несколько странно пока что звучало бы для русского уха и слуха расписание Кумпенлинга: Затвор одиночный -плата за номер N рублей, Затвор коллективный - номер на одного N р, на 6 чел  N р.(номера смешанные)

Скорее приходится смириться с реальностью ("К чему напрасно спорить с веком, Обычай деспот средь людей"). Пока что слово  ретрит тем и хорошо что реальность ретритов очень разнообразна и потому слово не вызывают какого-то ясного представления об его структуре. 

Если построят например, ученики Чокьи Нима ринпоче свою деревню, то там наверное будет совершенно четко ясно что какой-нибудь "тердыг" это свободный затвор на срок и с несколько свободным общением, а какой-нибудь "хридыг" это строгий затвор без общения, а "нудыг" это еще и темный. А когда это войдет в расписание, в постоянный словесный оборот, в привычку в языке общения, то и слово ретрит слегка отомрет. 

Пускаться в филологические изыски совершенно бесполезно. Сейчас встретил на анг., что "Наполеон лстановился на retreat d в Москве". В данном случае "ретрит" Наполеона скорее переводился как "постой" . Представляете фото с ретрита с подписью "Буддисты на постое"

если посмотрим более широкий спектр значений, то и вообще все расползается, так как ретрит  как существительное:отступление,отход,убежище,отбой,приют,уединение,пристанище,психиатрическая больница,вечерняя заря,спуск флага,отступающая выемка,отступное,сигнал к отступлению,срезанный подбородок,лечебница.
как глагол:отступать,отходить,уходить,удаляться,отбросить назад. 

Конечно много общего с буддийскими уединениями в значении психиатрическая больница (для тех кто осознал себя больным человечеством с необходимостью излечения). Но такое гордое название будд затворов или уединений скорее доставит много неприятностей в соц плане. едва ли буддисты будут гордиться наименование придурков в дурдоме приплывших туда чтобы стать совсем без-умными. Удивительно как компания Кураевцев еще так не стебается. 

Но суть конечно, слова принятого для суммы некоторых духовных практик в англ языке все же схватывается УСТОЯВШИМСЯ словом ретрит и не так режет уже русское ухо. Во всяком случае оно понятно для всех направлений буддизма бытующих ныне в России.

Кому интересно, прочтите как оно трактуется в англ для дух практик разных религий. Но стоит отметить что ныне в России слов ретрит имеет собирательный смысл, то есть если следовать статье, то можно обнаружить что оно в какой то мере включает элементы характерные для особенностей разных религий, впрочем как и для разных вариантов практики и в самом буддизме. Надо радоваться в принципе что они существуют как реальность а не как в советское время, когда лама получал разрешение на уединение в своем домике от Обкома партии и его каждый день участковый проверял на наличие присутствия 

Retreat (spiritual)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The meaning of a spiritual retreat can be different for different religious communities. Spiritual Retreats are an integral part of many Buddhist, Christian and Sufi (Islamic) communities.

In Buddhism, retreats are seen by some as integral for reconnection to one's self.

Retreats are also popular in Christian churches, and were established in today's form by St. Ignatius of Loyola (1491-1556), in his Spiritual Exercises. Ignatius was later to be made patron saint of spiritual retreats by Pope Pius XI in 1922. Many Protestants, Catholics and Orthodox Christians partake in and organise spiritual retreats each year.

Meditative retreats are an important practice in Sufism, the mystical path of Islam. The Sufi teacher Ibn Arabi's book Journey to the Lord of Power (Risālat al-Anwār)[1] is a guide to the inner journey that was published over 700 years ago.


A retreat can either be a time of solitude or a community experience. Some retreats are held in silence, and on others there may be a great deal of conversation, depending on the understanding and accepted practices of the host facility and/or the participant(s). Retreats are often conducted at rural or remote locations, either privately, or at a retreat centre such as a monastery. Some retreats for advanced practitioners may be undertaken in darkness, a form of retreat that is common as an advanced Dzogchen practice in the Nyingma school of Tibetan Buddhism.

Spiritual retreats allow time for reflection, prayer, or meditation. They are considered essential in Buddhism, having been a common practice since the Vassa, or rainy season retreat, was established by the founder of Buddhism, Gotama Buddha. In Zen Buddhism retreats are known as sesshin.

The Christian retreat can be defined in the most simplest of terms as a definite time (from a few hours in length to a month) spent away from one's normal life for the purpose of reconnecting, usually in prayer, with God. Although the practice of leaving one's everyday life to connect on a deeper level with God, be that in the desert (as with the Desert Fathers), or in a monastery, is as old as Christianity itself, the practice of spending a specific time away with God is a more modern phenomenon, dating from the 1520s and St. Ignatius of Loyola's composition of the Spiritual Exercises.[3]


The Retreat was popularised in Roman Catholicism by the Society of Jesus (Jesuits), whose founder, St. Ignatius of Loyola, as a layman began, in the 1520s, directing others in making (participating in) the exercises.[4] Another form the Exercises came in, which became known as the nineteenth "Observation", 'allowed continuing one's ordinary occupations with the proviso of setting aside a few hours a day for this special purpose.'[5] The spiritual exercises were intended for people wanting to live closer to God's will for their life.

Sufi Retreats or Spiritual Khalwa

The literal meaning of khalwa is seclusion or retreat, but it has a different connotation in Sufi terminology: It is the act of total self-abandonment in desire for the Divine Presence. In complete seclusion, the Sufi continuously repeats the name of God as a highest form of dhikr (remembrance of God meditation). In his book, Journey to the Lord of Power, Muhiyid-Did ibn Arabi (1165-1240 A.D.) discussed the stages through which the Sufi passes in his khalwa.
Ibn Arabi suggested: "The Sufi should shut his door against the world for forty days and occupy himself with remembrance of Allah, that is to keep repeating, "Allah, Allah..." Then, "Almighty God will spread before him the degrees of the kingdom as a test. First, He will discover the secrets of the mineral world. If he occupies himself with dthikr, He (God) will unveil to the secrets of the vegetable world, then the secrets of the animal world, then the infusion of the world of life-force into lives, then the "surface sign" (the light of the Divine Names, according to Abdul-Karim al-Jeeli, the book's translator), then the degrees of speculative sciences, then the world of formation and adornment and beauty, then the degrees of the qutb (the soul or pivot of the universe-see #16) (59) Then he will be given the divine wisdom and the power of symbols and authority over the veil and the unveiling. The degree of the Divine Presence is made clear to him, the garden (of Eden) and Hell are revealed to him, then the original forms of the son of Adam, the Throne of Mercy. If it is appropriate, he will know his destination. Then he will reveal to him the Pen, the First Intellect (as it is called by Sufi philosophers), then the Mover of the Pen, the right hand of the Truth. (The "Truth" as defined by al-Jeeli is that by which everything is created, none other than God most High.) (60)
The practice of khalwah is regularly followed by the Sufis, with the permission and the supervision of a Sufi authority.
The Sufis base the assigning of forty days of khalwa period on the forty days Allah had appointed for Musa (Moses) as a fasting period before speaking to him, as mentioned in different chapters in the Qur'an. One of them is from surat al-Baqarah.
Khalwa is still practiced today amongst authorized Sheikhs, such as Mawlana Sheikh Nazim Al-Haqqani, Lefka, Cyprus.
[edit]

----------

Ho Shim (06.07.2011), Дондог (06.07.2011), Оскольд (06.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

считаю "затвор" - не оптимальный термин, но это гораздо меньшее зло, нежели англизм "retreat".

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть хорошее слово «семинар».

Соответственно, расписание семинара... Участники семинара...

- tapatalk -

----------

Vladiimir (06.07.2011), Джигме (07.07.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (06.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Симпозиум, лекция, фестиваль, сходка...  :Wink:

----------

Ho Shim (06.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть хорошее слово «семинар».
> 
> Соответственно, расписание семинара... Участники семинара...
> 
> - tapatalk -


Он и используется достаточно часто, когда затвор - семинарского типа. А вот для медитативного затвора видимо нужно какое-то ещё слово.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Передача Учения для меня это дарование Дхармы.
Никак не семинар и не лекция.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Передача Учения для меня это дарование Дхармы.
> Никак не *семинар* и не *лекция*.


Это только слова, которые показывают форму передачи учения. А форма может быть и в виде лекции, и в виде семинара, и в виде практики в уединенном месте.
 :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.07.2011), Vladiimir (08.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2011), Оскольд (07.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

На мой вкус, от слова "ретрит" лучше отказаться не только потому, что это ненужный англицизм (притом, что в русском языке есть адекватный аналог - затвор, затворничество. Кто-то может спорить, конечно, насколько этот изначально православный термин употребим в буддийском контексте, но уж во всяком случае он не менее адекватен, чем retreat в том же употреблении собственно в английском языке), но и потому, что, как было правильно замечено, это слово нынче употребляется в слишком широком значении). В самом деле, есть церемонии посвящения, есть, что называется, именно что затворы персональные и коллективные, есть и просто лекции.

На ум приходит книжечка Еше Лодоя Ринпоче "Наставление по созерцанию Одиночного Ямантаки в затворничестве". Не вспомню сходу, кто её переводил с тибетского на русский: то ли Жаргал Урабханов, то ли Баир Очиров, ну, не суть. А суть в том, что, выходит, буряты знают и любят русский язык больше самих русских. И в этом смысле вполне можно на них равняться.

----------

Chong_Kwan (31.07.2012), Raudex (07.07.2011), Велеслав (07.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011), Оскольд (07.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> На ум приходит книжечка Еше Лодоя Ринпоче "Наставление по созерцанию Одиночного Ямантаки в затворничестве". Не вспомню сходу, кто её переводил с тибетского на русский: то ли Жаргал Урабханов, то ли Баир Очиров, ну, не суть. А суть в том, что, выходит, буряты знают и любят русский язык больше самих русских. И в этом смысле вполне можно на них равняться.


Это весьма спорное утверждение. Такое можно было сказать про перевод Цыбиковым Ламрима.

 Баир и Жаргал скорее ориентировались на переводы в тиб-русск. словаре Шмидта 19 века или в монг-русск Ковалевского опять же 19 века. Возможно что-то привносили редакторы типа Лепехова или Нестеркина, а также возможно ориентировались на любителя славянизмов Монтлевича, славянизмы которого диковато смотрятся в строе русской речи в переводах. Кстати, переводчик Аюр, когда переводит ЕЛР, то как правило заглядывает или в Ламрим в переводе Кугявичуса или в перевод садханы Ваджрабхайравы, выставленный опять на сайте Монтлевича и компании  и шпарит оттуда целыми кусками (см.ретрит в 2009 году в Улан-Уде по жедриму Лхундуб пандиды).  


что касается упомянутой книги, то в этом конкретном случае слово затвор еще более менее адекватно, а вот когда идут кумпенлинговские занятия, то не всегда ставится охранный круг и участники не выходят за пределы лагеря (где кстати и посторонние болтаются, как напр было в 2010 году когда на закр ретрите Гантенга ринпоче по рушенам все время ходил через лагерь СТ и с удивлением посматривал на странных людей во время рушенов). Иногда люди каждый день разъезжаются во своим фатерам и о каком уединении=затворе может идти речь? 

К тому же в Кумпенлинге  параллельно могут идти и ретриты по каким нибудь психотехникам, боевым искусствам или бизнес тренинги. Я уж не говорю, что все звонят по мобильникам, выходят в интернет. В 2008 году на Гантенге ринпоче один кадр до полуночи устраивал в комнате просмотр Комеди клаб с учениками в общей комнате и строчил отчеты в ЖЖ с приложением фото. Весь мир тут же созерцал как проходила сауна в Кумпенлинге. Это затвор??? можно конечно сказать что это глобальный затвор в глобальном мире, когда весь мир мандал и все живые существа его обитатели. Но тогда затвор от кого? От жителей Луны? Это уже не затвор, а Селигер.  Вот кстати, хорошей  русское слово, ни на что конкретное не намекает и ни к чему конкретному не обязывает, но ясно говорит что будет собрание ищущих, где может быть "все включено" :Kiss: 

Если посмотреть этимологию, и учесть имя нынешнего директора Кумпенлинга Сереги, то очень даже логично:

_СЕЛИГЕР ... Этимология гидронима Серегер(ъ) - Селигер имеет обширную литературу. Берестяная грамота № 526, найденная в слое второй половины XI в., содержит в тексте форму слова в косвенном падеже "Серегери" [22]. Большая часть исследователей примыкает к истолкованию: Серегеръ - "Плотично (Сорожье) озеро". Автор этих строк, однако, полагает, что в гнезде гидронимов: Серегеръ (Селигер) - Серемо-Серменок (ранее Сеременко), а также р. Сережа (Андр. р-он) и Серега (Тороп. р-он) - ранее, по всей вероятности, "сер(е)" означает родовую, а не видовую категорию. Отсюда следует толкование: Серегеръ (Селигер) - "Рыбное озеро". Другая версия сближается с фин. Саргяр от глагола сэрген - "рассекать, разрезывать". т.е. "Изрезанное озеро". По особенностям развития русского языка произошло типичное смягчение "р" на "л" (ср. Ильмер - Ильмень, коридор - колидор). поэтому о форме слова "Селигер" можно говорить лишь как о совпадении с финским Сельхярв - "Чистое озеро". Писцовые книги с XV в. указывают только форму географического термина Селигер._

При Юле директоре были Юли-геры=ули-геры, теперь Сере-геры=Сели-геры :Smilie: 

Но в принципе и этимология Селигера как ЧИСТОЕ ОЗЕРО тоже весьма красиво  :Kiss: 
Селигеры как погружение в чистое озеро дхармы. А кто и как конкретно будет пить из этих озер уже детали.

----------

Вова Л. (08.07.2011), Денис Евгеньев (07.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011), Карма Палджор (07.07.2011), Кузьмич (12.07.2011), Оскольд (07.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> К тому же в Кумпенлинге  параллельно могут идти и ретриты по каким нибудь психотехникам, боевым искусствам или бизнес тренинги. Я уж не говорю, что все звонят по мобильникам, выходят в интернет. В 2008 году на Гантенге ринпоче один кадр до полуночи устраивал в комнате просмотр Комеди клаб с учениками в общей комнате и строчил отчеты в ЖЖ с приложением фото. Весь мир тут же созерцал как проходила сауна в Кумпенлинге. Это затвор??? можно конечно сказать что это глобальный затвор в глобальном мире, когда весь мир мандал и все живые существа его обитатели. Но тогда затвор от кого? От жителей Луны?


Вы думаете, что если сказать "ритрит", а не "затвор", люди будут меньше звонить по мобильникам и сидеть в ЖЖ?

----------

Joy (08.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011), Сергей Хос (09.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

> А форма может быть и в виде лекции, и в виде семинара, и в виде практики в уединенном месте.


Так почему бы их так и не называть? Язык на лишнем слове не отвалится =)




> действительно несколько странно пока что звучало бы для русского уха и слуха расписание Кумпенлинга: Затвор одиночный -плата за номер N рублей, Затвор коллективный - номер на одного N р, на 6 чел  N р.(номера смешанные)


Главное - чтобы это N могли побольше людей себе позволить, а не как оно зовется  :Wink:

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так почему бы их так и не называть? Язык на лишнем слове не отвалится =)


Действительно на лишнем слове не отвалится. Может тогда и Дхарму переименовать во что-то другое, отличающееся от Учения или Законоучения (как у Андросова)  :Smilie: 

Затворничество или уединение подходят и при буквальном переводе. А вот семинар, лекция, тусовка, массовка - как-то не проходят. Хотя и затворничество - несколько старомодное слово и сейчас особо не пройдёт. Тем более, если переводить dben pa (ri khrod дословно переводится скорее - место посреди гор, место в горах, а не уединение, затворничество (то есть значение немного притянуто) ), то получается обособление или уединение, уединенное место. Впрочем каждый переводчик выбирает свои варианты.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.07.2011), Joy (08.07.2011), Оскольд (08.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

*filoleg*, так чем же плохи слова: лекция, семинар и практика в уединении - по отношению к буддийской лекции, семинару по буддизму и к практике в уединении?  :Smilie: 
Это неуважительно, непонятно, искажено? Вроде нет. Такие нейтральные, однозначные слова. Главное практика.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> *filoleg*, так чем же плохи слова: лекция, семинар и практика в уединении - по отношению к буддийской лекции, семинару по буддизму и к практике в уединении? 
> Это неуважительно, непонятно, искажено? Вроде нет. Такие нейтральные, однозначные слова. Главное практика.


Ничего неуважительного. Указание на форму передачи учения можно (да и нужно) называть в соответствии с местными традициями. От того называется ли передача учения семинаром или лекцией (пусть даже контрольным срезом знаний по буддизму) - суть не меняется. Это всего лишь обозначения формы подачи материала, ничего более. Можно конечно использовать и "высокий штиль", но это ни к чему хорошему может и не привести.
А практика... кому практика - практика медитации, кому-то - практика щедрости, кому-то - изучение текстов... а кто-то и потусоваться едет...

----------

Joy (09.07.2011), Вова Л. (08.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Правильно FILOLEG, хватит тусоваться на тему ретрита, ПОГРУЖАЮСЬ В СЕЛИГЕР

----------

Кузьмич (12.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> считаю "затвор" - не оптимальный термин, но это гораздо меньшее зло, нежели англизм "retreat".


А в чем такое большое зло ретрита? Неужели русский термин, неправильно обозначающий понятие является меньшим злом, чем англизм, правильно обозначающий понятие?

----------

Ho Shim (08.07.2011), Сергей Хос (09.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> А в чем такое большое зло ретрита? Неужели русский термин, неправильно обозначающий понятие является меньшим злом, чем англизм, правильно обозначающий понятие?


"retreat" настолько же правильно описывает смысл понятия насколько и слово "затвор", а именно - слишком узко, но уж пусть будет русское слово с узким смыслом чем английское.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> "retreat" настолько же правильно описывает смысл понятия насколько и слово "затвор", а именно - слишком узко, но уж пусть будет русское слово с узким смыслом чем английское.


Ретрит не предполагает ни затворения, ни запирания. Поинтерисуйтесь у Ваших знакомых не-буддистов, с чем у них ассоциируется слово "затвор" - они Вам скажут, что понимают под этим некое сидение в замкнутом помещении, предпочтительно закрытом, то есть не то, что это понятие предпологает. Если так уж не хочется использовать слово ретрит, то лучше уж предложение Зома, или тот же семинар, лекция, совместная практика и тому подобное. Затвор - в смысловом отношении не верно (не говоря уж о православнутости термина).

----------


## Raudex

> Ретрит не предполагает ни затворения, ни запирания. Поинтерисуйтесь у Ваших знакомых не-буддистов, с чем у них ассоциируется слово "затвор" - они Вам скажут, что понимают под этим некое сидение в замкнутом помещении, предпочтительно закрытом, то есть не то, что это понятие предпологает.


retreat - уединение, удаление от общества; уединение, уединенное место, убежище, пристанище, приют.
Все эти понятия отлично сопостовимы со словом "затвор" (Одинокое жилище отшельника, келья затворника. Идти в затвор, жить в затвор, затвориться в келье. _Даль_)
В данном случае корень слова _затвор=запор_ в смысле _замок на двери_ означает переход к уединению, но в толковании Даля уже нет никакого замка, есть чёткий смысл - уход в уединение


> Если так уж не хочется использовать слово ретрит, то лучше уж предложение Зома, или тот же семинар, лекция, совместная практика и тому подобное. Затвор - в смысловом отношении не верно.


Спасибо, но я сам сделаю выбор, ладно? Тем более я и не утверждал что затвор - идеальный перевод.



> (не говоря уж о православнутости термина)


Поинтересутесь у своих занкомых не буддистов что такое по их мнению "ритрит" - я думаю они скажут что нибудь про "отступление войск" или "психушку" не плохо, а главное _не православно_

----------

Дондог (08.07.2011), Оскольд (08.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> "retreat" настолько же правильно описывает смысл понятия насколько и слово "затвор", а именно - слишком узко, но уж пусть будет русское слово с узким смыслом чем английское.


Вот как раз ритрит и означает, что человек или группа людей удаляется для определенного занятия, дабы им в этом занятии не мешали. Коллективный затвор - само по себе абсурдно.

Ну и уж раз пошла такая пьянка - позволю себе наглость напомнить, что все-таки большинство из здесь присутствующих в какой-то мере имеют отношение к буддизму, который предполагает отказ от экстремумов. Оно, конечно, плохо если кто решится коммуницировать с коммьюнити на тему вебкаста ритрита, но если вдруг брат Топпер решит поведать нам о литургии, прошедшей в Свято-Петрогородском приходе Учения Старцев, где присутствовали, как братия, так и прихожане - это также будет полным абсурдом. Кстати, традиция у Вас также прописана, как Тхеравада. Также и ритрит является прижившимся термином. Так случилось

----------

Вова Л. (09.07.2011), Дондог (09.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот как раз ритрит и означает, что человек или группа людей удаляется для определенного занятия, дабы им в этом занятии не мешали. Коллективный затвор - само по себе абсурдно.


Ничуть ни более абсурдно чем групповой ритрит. Я написал перевод retreat и завтор, нет там ни слова про то что группой нельзя уходить, как и не уходить, впрочем.И про занятия там тоже ничего нет.

У слова затвор также при прочих равных есть по крайней мере в толковании намёк на то что мероприятие это религиозное, чего начисто нет у ритрита.




> Также и ритрит является прижившимся термином. Так случилось


Да нету никакого приживания. В азии например я вообще не слышал ничего подобного, там свои термины. Просто люди на переферии буддийской жизни неряшливо переводят, а другие за ними повторяют. Завтра начнут все говорить "затвор" - через год вы забудете "ритрит".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ничуть ни более абсурдно чем групповой ритрит. Я написал перевод retreat и завтор, нет там ни слова про то что группой нельзя уходить, как и не уходить, впрочем.И про занятия там тоже ничего нет.


Ну Вы к Далю обратитесь и найдете: "*одинокое жилище* отшельника, *келья* затворника. идти в затвор, жить в затвор, затвориться в келье."




> У слова затвор также при прочих равных есть по крайней мере в толковании намёк на то что мероприятие это религиозное, чего начисто нет у ритрита.


У водяного затвора также нет и малейшего намека на религиозность. И, как Вам уже приводили пример, имеем "Retreat (spiritual), a *religious or spiritual* term for time taken to reflect or meditate"

Там же "Buddhism

A retreat can either be a time of *solitude or a community* experience. Some retreats are held in silence, and on others there may be a great deal of conversation, depending on the understanding and accepted practices of the host facility and/or the participant(s). Retreats are often conducted at rural or remote locations, *either privately, or at a retreat centre* such as a monastery. Some retreats for advanced practitioners may be undertaken in darkness, a form of retreat that is common as an advanced Dzogchen practice in the Nyingma school of Tibetan Buddhism.

Spiritual retreats allow time for *reflection, prayer, or meditation*. They are considered essential in Buddhism,[2] having been a common practice since the Vassa, or rainy season retreat, was established by the founder of Buddhism, Gotama Buddha. In Zen Buddhism retreats are known as sesshin."




> В азии например я вообще не слышал ничего подобного, там свои термины.


Представляете, в России тоже самое. Допустим, друбчен называется друбченом, хотя это тоже форма ритрита. Я не говорю о церковнославянской терминологии. Вы же тоже местную сангху не именуете приходом и братией? Дьяков и протоиереев не имеете? Не обращаетесь к старшим монахам "батюшка"? Традиция у вас Тхеравада?




> Завтра начнут все говорить "затвор" - через год вы забудете "ритрит".


Если приживется - да. Поскольку сансара и все течет, все меняется. Когда-то говорили "доильщица", теперь "доярка", когда-то слово "бардак" в приличном обществе было равносильно выругаться по матушке, теперь это даже не просторечное слово

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

В нашей группе мы обычно предпочитаем термины на пали. Слово ритрит/затвор не переводится на пали адекватно (хотя есть несколько вариантов дословного перевода, но они редкие), по той причине что данные мероприятия не освещены в Каноне как рекомендуемые мирянам, для монашеской же практики есть слово "paṭipatti" или на тайский манер "патибат". Я не особо в восторге что аясма Топпер любит православне термины, но в случае затвора - случай компромиссный вполне и в нашем кругу слово уже довольно крепко прижилось. Хотя я, повторюсь, не в восторге от него, но это лучше чем англизм! Прошу разрешить мне больше не отвечать в данной теме, так как я все аргументы уже выложил. Кому надо сделают соответствующие выводы.

----------

Joy (09.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я не особо в восторге что аясма Топпер любит православне термины.


Ну вот опять. Если Вы за понятность и чистоту русского языка, то будьте последовательны и поищите аналогию в нем. Опять же, непонимание или неприятие Вами лично того или иного термина никак не влияет на языковую норму. 

Если Вы рассматриваете ритрит, *только* применительно к монашеской практике в Тхераваде, то да - это затвор. Но:

а) буддизм - это не только Тхеравада и не только монашество
б) ритрит - более широкое понятие, которое как раз и применимо в том числе и к практике мирян

----------

Dondhup (09.07.2011), Дондог (11.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

Пути становления языковой нормы неисповедимы!  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (10.07.2011), Joy (09.07.2011), Дондог (09.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Хочу дополнить.
Как здесь неоднократно говорилось, в Ваджране прекрасно существует община йогинов (нагп) , которая наряду с монашеской общиной является носителем Учения. А в Ваджраяне одной из форм практик является одиночные или коллективные ретриты (затворы) - строгие, когда выход за границы запрещен и нестрогие.
Кроме того затвор проводиться и в рамках Учения сутр например по шаматхе.

----------


## Вова Л.

> retreat - уединение, удаление от общества; уединение, уединенное место, убежище, пристанище, приют.
> Все эти понятия отлично сопостовимы со словом "затвор" (Одинокое жилище отшельника, келья затворника. Идти в затвор, жить в затвор, затвориться в келье. _Даль_)


Толковый словать Ожегова:



> ЗАТВОР: место жизни затворника. ЗАТВОРНИК: В старину: монах, давший обет не выходить из своей кельи, жить в затворе.


В википедии, кстати, русской статье "Затворничество" соответсвует по интер-вики вовсе не английская статья "reteat", а "Recluse", где как раз и говорится о жизни в уединенном закрытом жилище. Так что очевидно что русское "завтор" - не равно английскому "reteat". Характерно также определение Затворники:




> Затворники — первоначально: христианские подвижники,* которые добровольно заключали себя на целую жизнь в пещеры и кельи*, чтобы отдаться там постоянной молитве. Случаи выхода их оттуда бывали крайне редки и обусловливались какими-нибудь весьма вескими причинами общественного или частного свойства.





> Спасибо, но я сам сделаю выбор, ладно? Тем более я и не утверждал что затвор - идеальный перевод.


Начинается... Называйте, как хотите. Я просто объясняю свою точку зрения.




> Поинтересутесь у своих занкомых не буддистов что такое по их мнению "ритрит" - я думаю они скажут что нибудь про "отступление войск" или "психушку" не плохо, а главное _не православно_


А я смотрю, англо-русскими онлайн словарями Вы пользоваться умеете.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.07.2011)

----------


## Joy

Можно называть эти занятия так, как они даны в языке традиции практикующего (пали, санскрит, тибетский, японский, китайский, корейский, вьетнамский и т.д.).

Вместо поиска универсума, давайте каждый участник приведет названия практик на языке своей традиции, чтобы это было известно всем?

----------


## Вова Л.

Просьба к модератору, удалившему мое сообщение - подписываться.

----------


## Топпер

> Это Вы с Топпером давно не общались. Он является большим поборником использования всяких православных обращений а ля - Ваше Блаженство, Ваше Высокопреосвященство, Ваше Высокопреподобие и пр. к буддиским учителям. Из наиболее ярких перлов - его предложение величать Хамбо-ламу "Блаженнейший Пандита Хамбо-лама".


У нас прекрасно прижились слова "монах", вместо "бхиккху" или "гелонга", "настоятель", вместо "пуса" или "ширетуя",  "храм", вместо "вихары" или "дацана" и т.д. Не вижу ничего плохого в дальнейшем применении подобных христианизмов.



> Полагаю, что до "Верую во единого Будду отца-вседержателя" и "Буддородице-дево, радуйся" осталось не долго.


А вот здесь неверно полагаете. Есть вещи канонические, которые менять нельзя, а есть второстепенные. Буддизм, как вы знаете, принципиально атеистичен в вопросе происхождения мира.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2011), Сергей Ч (09.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> если вдруг брат Топпер решит поведать нам о литургии, прошедшей в Свято-Петрогородском приходе Учения Старцев, где присутствовали, как братия, так и прихожане - это также будет полным абсурдом.


А мне нравится  :Smilie: 
Вполне себе каноничноЪ

----------


## Dron

> А мне нравится 
> Вполне себе каноничноЪ


Топперу завидно. Что-это византийские миссионеры все качественные слова узурпировали, да гоньбу на славянских волхвов возвели? Карт бланш на такое никто не выдавал, так что Топпер готов потягаться за паству, компренде?

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топперу завидно. Что-это византийские миссионеры все качественные слова узурпировали, да гоньбу на славянских волхвов возвели? Карт бланш на такое никто не выдавал, так что Топпер готов потягаться за паству, компренде?


При прочих равных условиях можно было бы. А так - весовые категории слишком разные. Государственное православие и горсточка буддистов.

----------

Дондог (10.07.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну, тогда давайте теперь суп (soup) называть похлебкой.
Непонятно только, как быть с бутербродом.

----------

Joy (10.07.2011), Артем Тараненко (10.07.2011), Вова Л. (10.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Непонятно только, как быть с бутербродом.


Вы про маслохлеб?  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы про маслохлеб?


Боюсь, что маслохлеб в современных реалиях будет более применимо к двигателю "Газели"  :Smilie:  Также как и недавно я попытался найти в современных словарях синоним слова "точило". К своему удивлению, ничего, связанного с заточкой там не было, исключительно просторечные варианты синонимов к "такси"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Также как и недавно я попытался найти в современных словарях синоним слова "точило". К своему удивлению, ничего, связанного с заточкой там не было, исключительно просторечные варианты синонимов к "такси"


Странный словарь, для таксистов и буддистов? Оттуда, наверное, выкинули "оселок", чтобы уместить слово "ретрит".

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Вы про маслохлеб?


Хлеб- подозрительное слово, скифское, вероятно.
Масложито, какое-нибудь, по исконному-то.

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Исконный язык - это санскрит а точнее тот язык на которомы боги говорят  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Как будет бутерброд на санскрите?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как будет бутерброд на санскрите?


सम्पुटाश sampuṭāśa
कर्तपूर kartapūra
सन्धिखाद्य sandhikhādya

----------

Dondhup (10.07.2011), Dron (10.07.2011), Джигме (12.07.2011), Дондог (11.07.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

А как будет "бородинский хлеб с чесноком", чисто ведическое блюдо?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как будет "бородинский хлеб с чесноком", чисто ведическое блюдо?


Этот вопрос пока ещё слишком сложен для меня, я санскрит всего третий день учу  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (10.07.2011), Джигме (12.07.2011), Дондог (11.07.2011), Оскольд (10.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как будет бутерброд на санскрите?


Боги не питаются масложитом. Ну и, отвечая на 2-й вопрос, чеснок деву не товарищ!

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011), Оскольд (11.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Тема переходит во флуд и закрывается

----------

